# Hello



## Shirl1946 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello everyone
My name is Shirley I was diagnoses with type 2 in 2006 although I was glucose impaired for a number of year before that.
my problem is I have been on Metoformin for a couple of years when I started to feel a little unwell feeling sickly at first I though I had a stomach bug but realised it was the tablets after stopping then for a couple of days.
my GP took me off them and put me on a different one which made me feel worse. my sugar levels are between 17-20 my GP says he doesnt want to put me on insulin because you put weight on and I am a little over weight because of steroids. my cousin who is also diabetic has better sugar levels than me and has been on insulin for some time. my last reading 2 hrs after my meal last night was 20.3 my fasting this morning was 7.8.
I am on no medication and my reading are just going up and up.
and I dont seem to be able to tolerate the pills 
any advice on what to do next please
thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Shirley, welcome to the forum  I'm very sorry to hear about the problems you are having, it must feel pretty terrible much of the time having levels like that 

Your GP has many other potential treatments available, some of which don't necessarily involve weight gain. There are some injectable medications called Byetta, Bydureon and Victoza which can help in place of insulin, so it would be worth asking your GP about these if he doesn't want to try insulin. They can have side-effects, but as there are different types you may be able to tolerate one of them well and it should help to improve your blood sugar levels.

The other thing to consider is your diet, to see if there are any areas there where you might be able to improve things. As you probably know, diabetes is all about carbohydrates - these are what will have the greatest impact on your blood sugar levels. Interestingly, the thinking is now coming round to the idea that it is actually an excess of carbohydrates that is causing the various problems once associated with fat, so you may find that including less carbs (bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, sugary foods and drinks etc.), and including more fat can actually help to improve levels and possibly also help you to lose some excess weight. I would suggest starting a food diary and writing down everything you eat and drink each day, including the amounts, in grams, of carbs. Then you can look for places where you might be able to replace some of the carbs with other, more diabetes-friendly items e.g. fewer potatoes and more green vegetables. Unfortunately, the steroids will also be contributing to your higher than desired blood sugar levels - is this a permanant thing for you, or for a limited time?

Finally, any regular exercise you can do should help to sensitise you more to the insulin you are producing, and help with your levels.

You are more than welcome to ask us anything you want if you're not sure, and we will do our best to help you - no question is considered 'silly'!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2014)

Welcome Shirl. If Insulin made you put on weight what do you think after more than 48yrs would do to you ?  I used to race catamarans & used to have to carry bricks on my boat to compete (because to light)  I have all my life been about 11 stone or less. In the past I have heard a few folk on about those tablets you are on. Might be time for a change Good luck.


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for your reply Hobie.. I can imagine how horrid it has been for you with having type 1.. I see you are from my neck of the woods I like in Durham.. take care x


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Northerner
Thank you for your reply and advice.. I will make an appointment to see my GP and go over my medication, I am on long term steroids and I also have MS so unfortunately I cannot exercise or even go for a walk ( sods law ) I am a couple of stone overweight so maybe I need to see the dietitian although I do eat lots of veg and I think I have a quite healthy diet.. I will let you know what my GP says... take care x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2014)

Shirl1946 said:


> Hi Northerner
> Thank you for your reply and advice.. I will make an appointment to see my GP and go over my medication, I am on long term steroids and I also have MS so unfortunately I cannot exercise or even go for a walk ( sods law ) I am a couple of stone overweight so maybe I need to see the dietitian although I do eat lots of veg and I think I have a quite healthy diet.. I will let you know what my GP says... take care x



I hope the appointment goes well Shirley


----------



## Mark T (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Shirl1946


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum shirl.


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Shirl
Welcome to the forum, sorry you're having such a hard time at the minute.  I think a trip back to the GP might be in order.  You shouldn't be left with blood sugar that high, and there are other treatments available to try.  Hope you get it sorted and start to feel much better soon


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Shirl, From the best part of the county . The people at Durham Duk group are a nice bunch. I have given a talk there & am not what you call a public speaker but was looked after by a good lot. I gave a talk about Motorbike trip for Duk & at the end walked back to my car with a lovely lady in her 80s. Who really enjoyed talk !  She told me her father used to sell BSA bikes in the early days. Me not expecting her to be into "Bikes".  How wrong


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 12, 2014)

*High sugar Levels*

Hi Everybody
thank you for the welcome and supportive replies.
I see my GP on Thursday so see what happens.
took my readings twice today both have been 19.2 19.8 maybe thats why I feel so tired. I have other health problems which don't help the situation.
If he does put me on insulin this time are there any side affects that I should be aware of. I take quite a lot of medication for heart problems and am on long term steroids.. I hate pills and don't tolerate them easily.. the last tablet my GP put me on for diabetes was called Dapagliflozin I felt sick for days so I stopped taking them and the nausea went.
I will let you know what my GP says ( he is also my Diabetic Dr)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2014)

Shirl1946 said:


> Hi Everybody
> thank you for the welcome and supportive replies.
> I see my GP on Thursday so see what happens.
> took my readings twice today both have been 19.2 19.8 maybe thats why I feel so tired. I have other health problems which don't help the situation.
> ...



Levels like those will certainly be making you feel lethargic Shirl. Insulin doesn't really have any side-effects, apart from the possibility of your levels falling too low (hypoglycaemia). If that happens though, you just need to eat (or drink) some fast-acting sugar, like jelly babies or full-sugar coke/lucozade etc.

It's unfortunate that so many medications seem to have nausea as a side-effect. It's hard to feel that you are any better off if your levels improve but you feel sick all the time 

I hope that they are able to find something that you can tolerate well and that helps bring those levels under control


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 13, 2014)

Just thought I would let you know that I have to start on insulin
my Hb1 was 79 have to see the diabetic nurse asap. he says my pancreas is starting to give up the ghost.. it has jumped from 52 to 79
Oh well such is life and maybe I will get a little energy back.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2014)

Shirl1946 said:


> Just thought I would let you know that I have to start on insulin
> my Hb1 was 79 have to see the diabetic nurse asap. he says my pancreas is starting to give up the ghost.. it has jumped from 52 to 79
> Oh well such is life and maybe I will get a little energy back.....



Hi Shirl, it may seem daunting, but it really isn't so bad once you get to grips with things - and it will almost certainly make you feel much better  Have they said which insulin you will be on? Remember, if you have any questions, we are happy to help!

I hope things go well for you


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Northerner
He said the diabetic nurse would sort things out for me. I am a couple of stone overweight because I cannot get any exercise due to MS and heart failure
he is worried that the insulin might put on more weight,   its sods law isn't it
I will let you know which type of insulin.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2014)

Remember to keep yourself Hydrated Shirl. I drink gallons of Diet tonic water


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Hobie I will remember to do that, I have been really thirsty lately so have been drinking more.... take care x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2014)

You take care Shirl !


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Starting me on Insulin*

Hi everyone
I know I have been feeling rotten lately to the point of not even wanting to get out of bed and would have taken anything that would help me feel better I never thought that it was the diabetes that was making me feel like that.
my GP has stated me on insulin today because my Hb1 had shot up 
It is called Humulin1 and i'm stating on a low dose of 8 at bedtime then going up every couple of days until my fasting is around 5 or 6 
I know you lot on here will know all about these things but I am finding it a bit daunting even though I have been diabetic for a number of years.
any info on this insulin would be appreciated.. I just hope it helps me feel human again 
Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Shirl, it can be daunting when your treatment changes, but I am sure you will feel much better once your levels start to improve and you get the hang of things.

I haven't used Humulin I myself, but I know some of our members have so hopefully they will be able to give you the benefit of their experiences. From what I know, it's an 'intermediate' acting insulin that involves one injection a day and should last the whole day to help keep your levels under control. Do you drive? If so, you will have to let the DVLA know. Hopefully, the doctor will have given you plenty of test strips and information about how to treat hypos, should they occur. Make sure you carry some fast-acting sugar with you at all times so you can treat a low if you have one (it's unlikely to happen for a while, I think, since your levels are generally high and you have been started on a low dose, but best to be prepared! ) As your levels start to come down you may experience 'false hypos', where you get the symptoms of a hypo without actually being low - this is because your levels may fall lower than you are used to, but as you get used to the lower levels you should only get hypo symptoms when you are much lower. Always treat something below 4.0 with a couple of jelly babies or something similar 

Let us know if you have any other questions, and please let us know how you get on


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 1, 2014)

*an update*

Hi everyone
Just thought I would give you a quick update, I have been on Humulin 1 for nearly 2 weeks now, I started on 8 units increasing 2 units every 4th day
my bg levels are still high fasting is still in the 10s although I did have 6.8
 4 days ago and thought yippee at last something is working. it has been back in the 10s since then.. so I am a bit disappointed. my mealtime readings before and after are still between 14-17 but I suppose its early days and I am trying really hard not to be too down about it. one day things will fall into place (I hope )
My DN is a total waste of space I have had 1 phone call from her since I started the insulin.. she explained very little I asked her if I could have more strips her answer was she thought I was in a panic and testing to much 
 just test on a morning she said and see how you get on.. we may have to introduce another injection at meal times or use a mixed insulin... so no strips there..I asked her for some strips to test my urine
he answer was "Oh you don't need to do that"... I feel like I have been dropped in at the deep end she is no help at all. she said if I get time I will ring you next week... anyway enough of my moaning
my best wishes to you all. one thing I will say 
 I don't feel so lethargic as I was and I am trying to watch my carbs.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shirl, quite a lot of these type of nurses seem to be about. Not well informed & stuck in the old way of thinking. Keep at them & good luck


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shirl, I'm really pleased to hear that you are experiencing some improvements  However, the attitude of your nurse towards the strips makes my blood boil!!!  I wonder how she would feel if she was in your situation? In order for people to gain good control of their blood sugar levels they need to feel in control, and that can mean being allowed sufficient test strips to learn how their body reacts to different foods and other changes. Do you drive? If so, you HAVE to be given sufficient strips to be able to test before driving, and during if it is a long journey, so that you know you are safe to drive.

It is early days still, so hopefully her attitude might change, especially if you need to add either a mixed or mealtime insulin (indeed, it will HAVE to if this happens). If it is suggested that you start with another insulin, my advice (and that of most insulin users here!) would be to insist on having what is known as a 'basal/bolus' regime (also known as Multiple Daily Injections). This is far more flexible and controllable than a mixed insulin. 

Please keep us updated so we can help you with any decisions you are having to make, I hope that you continue to improve, and that your nurse leaves and you get a better one!


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Northener & Hobie
My DN goes to work looking like a tart with her makeup and short tight frocks that she keeps pulling down.. she loves herself...lol
just took my before bed reading 14.7  so its high de high again but a bit lower that last week
maybe I will be lucky and I will get a phone call from her this week.
once again gentlemen thanks for your support


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Shirl
Well she sounds like a proper treat as my dad would have said .  I continue to be shocked and appalled by the cavalier attitude amongst some medical professionals.  Keep at it Shirl and keep chipping away at the nurse, in fact I'd book an appointment with the GP about test strips and see if they are more accommodating.  Glad you're feeling a wee bit better though, that's definitely good news!


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Kooky
I agree with you, those who supposed to be looking after our health fall short of caring and leave you to get on with it.
unfortunately my GP is the diabetic doctor and it took my blood sugars to go over 25 before he decided to put me on insulin stating that he didn't want me to put on anymore weight, other than that he is a good GP but giving me more strips is another matter.
how do they expect you to keep a check on your levels without the equipment
to do it..  as always it all boils down to money.
I have no idea if I am on the right amount of insulin or if I should keep going up every 4th day until my levels come down they are still in the 9s and 10s
if I don't hear from her tomorrow I will see if I can get hold of her.
take care x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

Any possibility of changing GPs? Have you been given any dietary advice Shirl? Carbohydrates are the main culprits, and there is a lot of research currently that is moving away from the notion that dietary fat is what makes us put on weight, and discovering it is carbohydrates instead. Many people have had success, both at improving their blood sugar control and losing weight by following what is called a Low Carb, High Fat diet (LCHF) - might be worth looking into. I know some of our members have had great success following the principles  It sounds counter-intuitive, but that is largely because we have been told for decades that fat is the main problem!


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Northerner
I mentioned seeing a dietician to my GP his reply was... A few years ago you lost a lot of weight so just do what you did then as she will only go over the same things with you... yes I did loose over 2 stone I stopped smoking was put on long term steroids and put that 2 stone back on. maybe there are areas in my diet that could be changed but I have never been a big eater I eat lots of veg and I have homemade soups every day, I hardly ever snack between meals but sometimes I feel so hungry especially at night and then I have a slice of toast.
I will look into what you said and thanks for the advice. I am at a loss as to what to do I feel like I am flying in the wind with nothing to grab hold of
take care x
forgot to ask what is the average carbs you can have each day I had about 51 yesterday


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

That's pretty low carb Shirl - I have probably around 100-150 a day. I suspect it's the steroids that are the main problem with your weight gain. I don't personally have any experience with steroids but I know others here have - it might be worth asking on the General Messageboard if others have any tips of how to avoid weight gain with them?

Your GP sounds lazy, from what you say


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Carbs*

Hi Northerner
maybe I should be eating more carbs, I am all of a tizzy with it all...lol
my problems are two fold with having MS my mobility is really bad I use a stick to potter around the house but need to use a wheelchair when I go out so I cannot get any exercise...  on top of that are the steroids although I have been on them for 4 years now and on a low dose so I don't think they are the whole problem, 
I will wake up one morning and everything will have fallen into place... blood sugars 5.5 and I will be as thin as a rake...
I will also realise I had been dreaming...hahaha
take care x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

Aw Shirl, wish I could help more! I would push to see a dietician actually. Although they can be a bit hit and miss (like GPs and nurses!), you never know, you might get a good one  It strikes me that you have a number of problems that most people would not have to overcome when trying to get things under control, and I would there fore have thought that a specially-trained person would have knowledge of how best to tackle them, given that most of the 'standard' methods aren't open to you. If your GP is obstructive on the matter, then I would ask for a second opinion. the GP is there to help, not just tell you to 'do whatever you did before' - that is a ridiculous thing to say!


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 2, 2014)

*GPs*

Thanks Northerner
Maybe its my fault in a way I have always managed my illnesses myself with the help of my husband so my GP just lets me get on with it. but
there are times when I need some help and its not there  he is a good GP most of the time.
I was glucose impaired for about 6 years and he would not class me as diabetic until my sugar levels got past 11 which was in 2006. it runs in my family on my mothers side every branch.. all my cousins have it my uncles were insulin dependant from children luckily my mother did not develop it until just before she died when her sugars were all over the place. 
Sorry for waffling on it seems I am giving you my health history apart from may as well toss this in the mix in 2003 I had a brain tumor removed  and I still struggle with deficits from that
I know it sounds like OH WOW IS POOR ME....lol but I am not like that
you either sink or swim and I chose to swim ( not that I can )
I will have another go at both the GP and DN thats if she has time and rings me tomorrow
take care and thanks again


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

No apologies necessary Shirl, I'm sorry to hear you have had so much to deal with. I don't see how delaying your diagnosis could have helped you in any way  the sooner you recognise and begin to treat the problem, the better.

I hope that you are able to speak to the nurse and make some progress. I'm pretty self-sufficient myself, but if I needed help and asked for it, I would hope that it would be forthcoming and not dismissed. Far from sounding 'woe is me', you sound like a strong person dealing with a lot with little complaint, don't let them get away with treating that as an assumption that you'll be fine without any real help from them!


----------

